# My bear hunt



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been real busy lately and have been picking up moose heads and trimmings since Wednesday . I've been baiting every two days for a about a month and weekly since June. Picked up 14 moose heads so far. That's enough,lol. Next Sunday, I start getting moose scraps from the butcher.I have a video cam up and haven't had time to pick up the card. Plan on killing a bear on Monday then take out young fellow ( Haden ) for his first bear later in the week. This bait has lots and lots of bear. Baited it 6-7 months for the past 4 years.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Callinalldeer said:


> I've been real busy lately and have been picking up moose heads and trimmings since Wednesday . I've been baiting every two days for a about a month and weekly since June. Picked up 14 moose heads so far. That's enough,lol. Next Sunday, I start getting moose scraps from the butcher.I have a video cam up and haven't had time to pick up the card. Plan on killing a bear on Monday then take out young fellow ( Haden ) for his first bear later in the week. This bait has lots and lots of bear. Baited it 6-7 months for the past 4 years.


Are you baiting with moose heads?


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes for now, as well as trimmings from their moose. Lol, in the spring I use beavers. These are the Bears two best baits. The butcher lets the moose hang so, my clients get lots of moose scraps in the fall in their baits. We're not restricted in baiting, so I just dump the food , lard and oil to them. Lol,always food for any bear, and they all come back.
Generally, I like to shoot the 6 bear around 6 PM , but I might give it away ( a friend wants bear meat )and shoot a second bigger bear later on?? I alone, so I don't need big Bears any more. Better for the other hunters to shoot them.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Lol, went back to my bait. Everything gone. Put a double stand about 10 yards from the bait. Putting up the framing to take take a ground blind. Should be awesome. Check the cam and see what happens on Monday after baiting the other sites.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Picking up moose scraps tonight, lol, no more lugging heads off.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Lol, I wanted to hunt Monday but can't find the keys for the cam.. Later in the week, I go out, I want a two hour hunt. I just picked up 8 bags of moose scrapes from 3 moose . Everything going out in the morning. Their cutting 5-6 moose tomorrow, so lots of meat for the bears and freeze some for later.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Yeah...I was gonna bait with moose heads this year, just couldnt find any around, so I used sticky granola instead...
Good luck man!!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Sprytle said:


> Yeah...I was gonna bait with moose heads this year, just couldnt find any around, so I used sticky granola instead...
> Good luck man!!


How about Moose Tracks ice cream ?

Get a good one Callin

L & O


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Good luck! Miss the vids and pics


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks all. Two more stands to build Wednesday morning for next week and I should be out Wednesday evening. The butcher cut 3 moose today and I got 10 bags of moose scraps for the freezer and he's cutting 5 moose tomorrow. About 10 gallons of moose scraps / bait,lol. I can't wait to get the cams up. Two baits are as hot as my personal.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

I really miss posting all the videos, but I was posting some videos from the spring on YouTube, then got extremely busy, baiting and scouting for moose. I built 4 wood stands, 4' wide and 3' deep with a railing so the hunter has a support and a ground blind will fit over it. 
Putting, the blind up tomorrow and hopefully will be able to get out Thursday or Friday in the rain.


----------



## spcamno (Jun 13, 2017)

I know photobucket been acting up lately but all pics I hosted at imgur seems fine.

Here you go:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

With all the meat you bait with do you have wolves coming in? I quit using meat scraps due to drawing wolves in.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

No Wolves in NEw Brunswick, but I sure the red wolf is here. I have so many bear,that the coyotes or raccoon will not come any where close. Last year I had 10 sows with 30 cubs, they left because of all the mature boars and single sows.All the young spruce trees are all dead. It's pretty cool to watch a sow walk a tree down and pee on it. The tree stands up, coved in scent for the air to bring the boars to the bait.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Well,I'm hunting Friday night. My new stand is < 5 yards,lol. I might hunt the 30 yard stand. 6 stands are cleaned out every night.


----------



## spcamno (Jun 13, 2017)

Way to go Brent!

Please save the big one for me for Monday.

I have been waiting anxiously since I left in June lol.


Callinalldeer said:


> Well,I'm hunting Friday night. My new stand is < 5 yards,lol. I might hunt the 30 yard stand. 6 stands are cleaned out every night.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Did you get a bear yet?


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

No, I went out two days. I baited and finished baiting and came back to walk in on a bear, which was pretty cool. I sat and he came back later but let him walk. Two hunters came in and they lost both bears which left me pretty depressed. One really bothered me and I went back and found the bear, to late. Pulled all the tree stands except one. 
I still have a young fellow interested in getting his first bear, but he doesn’t have much time to hunt. I may try to help him and see about me later. It’s strange,I lost my passion to hunt.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

What a bummer. Hopefully you catch the bug again soon.


----------

